# 2nd Annual Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter's Wildfire Cook-off  Oiklahoma



## greenrn (May 11, 2012)

2nd Annual Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter's Wildfire Cook-off 
June 22-23 in Okemah, OK.  

2nd Annual Okfuskee Volunteer FireFighter’s Wildfire Cook-off
June 22-23
2012
Contacts:
Greg Scott – 918-623-0691 or at [email protected]
Sheri Friend- 918-623-9269 or 918-724-7145 (both #’s after 5pm) or [email protected]
Please fill out form on next page and return by June 1st
$5000
In Prize
Money
Event will be held at Okemah’s own “Pasture of Plenty” located 2 blocks North of I-40 and 1 mile east on Glen Johnson Road from Hwy 27. Just look for the white Water Tower.
Okemah is located approx. 70 miles East of Oklahoma City and approx. 65 miles South of Tulsa.
All money raised at this event will be divided equally among the participating Okfuskee County Volunteer Fire Departments to help off-set operating costs throughout the year. Okfuskee County Volunteer Fire Departments will not be competing for prizes.
Please Fill out this page, sign, and return with your check. Thank you!
***The Firefighter’s will be providing all meat for the taster kits.***
The grounds will open at 11:00 AM on Friday, June 22nd.
Entry turn-in times are Saturday, June 23rd as follows:
 Chicken: 12:00 PM
 Ribs: 12:30 PM
 Pork Shoulder/Butt: 1:00 PM
 Beef Brisket: 1:30 PM
Event sites will be pre-assigned in 20’x 20’ allotments. There will be no vehicle movement within the event between the hours of 5:00 PM and 9:00 PM Friday (except for late arrivals) and between 9:00 AM and 4:00 PM Saturday. If you will be a late arrival on Friday, please contact us and let us know.
Grand Prize- $1200
Reserve Grand- $600
Category Prizes
1st Place ….…$300 5th Place ….$50
2nd Place ……$200 6th Place ….$25
3rd Place …….$100 7th Place …..$25
4th place …….$75 8th Place …..$25
Mail Entry Forms to: Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter’s Wildfire Cook-off Association
PO Box 575
Okemah, OK 74859
Official Entry Form Annual Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter’s Wildfire Cook-off
Team Name:
Contact Email:
Address:
City:
State:
Zip:
Head Cook:
KCBS #:
Phone:
Each Team will be assigned a 20’ x 20’ space. One vehicle per team limit in the competition area. If you require additional space
Entry Fee: $200 (please send Check or Money Order) This will enter you into all 4 categories (Ribs, Pork Butt, Chicken, and Brisket) All Teams will supply their own meat. **Teams must compete in all 4 categories to be eligible for Grand Prize.
There will be NO People’s Choice for this contest.
Entry fee includes: 2 t-shirts, water, electric, and camping (you will need generator power for cooking area) if entered by June 1st.
**After June 1st, there will be a $25 fee for camping.
Set-Up Time: Friday, June 22nd 11:00 a.m. – 8:00 p.m.
Approximate time of arrival: ___________________
Please list any special accommodations you require: ____________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________
____________________________________________________________
Early arrival available Thursday, June 21st from 4:00 – 6:00 p.m. (reservations required)
All Entries: I understand that no refund of the entry fee will be made once I have been accepted into the contest. I agree to
abide by all rules, regulations and decisions of the Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter’s Wildfire Cook-off (and KCBS rules).
Waiver of Liability: In consideration of accepting this entry, I the undersigned, intending to be legally bound, hereby, for
myself, my heirs, executors and administrators, waive and release any and all rights and claims for damages I may have against the promoters and sponsors of the Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter’s Wildfire Cook-off Association, KCBS, and the Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter’s Wildfire Cook-off Association committee, their agents, successors and assigns for any and all injuries suffered by me in this event. Further, I hereby grant full permission to the Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter’s Wildfire Cook-off Association committee and/or agents authorized by them, to use any photographs, video tapes, motion pictures, recording or any other record of this event for any legitimate purpose.
_______________________________________ _________________________________________
Signature of Head Cook Parent/Legal Guardian (if under 18 Years Old)
This release must be signed or entry will not be accepted.
Cook’s Meeting
A Cook’s Meeting will be held at 6:00pm on Friday, June 22


----------



## pops6927 (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like a lot of fun!  Are you inviting TulsaJeff?


----------

